

Node.js v0.9.0 (Unstable) is out - elliotlai
http://blog.nodejs.org/2012/07/20/version-0-9-0-unstable/

======
dschwartz88
Considering the current numbering scheme, 0.9 will be the unstable version of
1.0. Which means 0.9 should give us a very good idea of the final backwards
compatible API (hopefully)

~~~
JakaJancar
Or it might be the unstable version of 0.10.

The dots are there for a reason.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
IMHO, it should be followed by 0.12, because 0.10 is too confusable with 0.1,
but 0.12 is clearly a new version...

~~~
pygy_
They use a variation on semantic versioning, which is pretty standard:

    
    
        major.minor.revision
    

_revision_ is incremented when backwards compatible bug fixes are added

 _minor_ is incremented when backwards compatible features are added

 _major_ is incremented when backwards incompatible change is introduced.

All of them are integers, and the smaller ones are reset to 0 when a bigger
one is incremented.

For versions 0.x.x (pre v1), backwards incompatible changes are allowed at any
time.

There are more rules, see <http://semver.org/>

------
elliotlai
Streams are everywhere, as an abstraction of async I/O model. Hope the Stream
API will have a cleanup by 1.0.

------
farhanpatel
Might be smart to mention in the title that its just an unstable release.

~~~
feronull
every odd version is unstable

------
kenperkins
Nothing jumps out at me as significant to bump the version to 0.9. Can someone
explain what makes certain changes worthy of the version change?

~~~
ryah
Node follows a even/odd version scheme where even releases are stable and odd
releases are unstable. v0.9.0 is just the first release of the unstable v0.9
series.

The versioning scheme is unfortunate because it confuses people. After Node
1.0 we'll switch a less confusing version system.

~~~
pfraze
Is it not standard semver? What will node switch to?

~~~
ryah
isaac likes semver - so probably that

------
wavephorm
I haven't even finalized migrating from 0.4 to 0.8...

